# "bullet-bows"



## cpdasso (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm a history major at the University of Texas, and in my research on medieval Byzantine archery I've come across references to "bullet-bows", that had tubes attached to the riser to allow a small pellet or short bolt to be fired from the string. Has anyone come across one of these or know how one would look?


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Bullet crossbows*

Something like this, http://www.ctmuzzleloaders.com/ctml_experiments/bulletbow/bulletbow.html it looks intersting.......


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not familar with vertical bullet bows but the bullet shooting crossbow, a.k.a. stonebow, can sometimes launch or ricochet the projectile backwards towards the shooters eye causing injury. Also any super-short and light weight bolt or arrow, shot from a conventional crossbow without a Full Length Guide Rail(s) above it, may leave the stock at Unpredictable angles or directions. Anyone considering experimenting should Aways! Wear! Eye! Protection! JMHO.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

GBG said:


> I'm not familiar with vertical bullet bows but the bullet shooting crossbow, a.k.a. stonebow, can sometimes launch or ricochet the projectile backwards towards the shooters eye causing injury. Also any super-short and light weight bolt or arrow, shot from a conventional crossbow without a Full Length Guide Rail(s) above it, may leave the stock at Unpredictable angles or directions. Anyone considering experimenting should Aways! Wear! Eye! Protection! JMHO.


That's good you could say accidentally I shoot myself.......:darkbeer:
Poor design on the bullet or the equipment, What do you think?????.........:darkbeer:


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i think ill stick to my am 32 these bow seem a little scary to me lol


----------



## redbaronx (Apr 11, 2010)

the stone bows I have seen have a slingshot type pouch on the string and do not have a flat deck... 

I have seen paintball bows (or paintball attachments for bows) that are a tube and plunger sort of thing... they look cumbersome...


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

Long arrows and bolts rely to a small extent on weight FOC to "hold them down" in the stock groove on launch. Much more important is they have a higher resistance to start spinning perpendicular to their long axis. It is harder to get an arrow spinning fast like a baton, than to spin an equal weight egg shaped fishing sinker with your fingers. The critical factor in archery is the distance between the arrow/bolt's center of gravity (CG) and the point where the string applies a pushing force. The shorter that distance, the more precisely the line of applied force must pass through the CG to keep the arrow moving straight forward. For any small misalignment, a super-short arrow/bolt more easily converts the strings force into perpendicular rotation than forward motion. Once that rotation out of the stock groove starts, it won't stop till the arrow is thrown wildly off target. As a similar example: I can with some practice temporarily balance a 32" 400 grain feild point arrow vertically on the tip of my finger, but I can't balance a 400 grain .458 caliber spitzer bullet the same way. Again, JMHO based on personal observation...BTW, many thanks Bilongo for your years of military service.


----------



## GBG (Mar 4, 2007)

Redbaronx, I don't know how a string and pouch stonebow can launch a ball backwards, but there is a fellow named "Geezer" on the Arbalist Guild forum who refuses to build stone bows now after an eye injury. He might be able explain how it can happen. All I have experienced personally with round projectiles are those that bounce back like a BB from an air gun.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Pics*


----------

